# Apple iPhone 4 16GB und 32GB SimlockFREI noch eingeschweißt mit Rechnung



## dobermann3887 (11. August 2010)

*Apple iPhone 4 16GB und 32GB SimlockFREI noch eingeschweißt mit Rechnung*

Verkauft


----------



## Ronin7 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Apple iPhone 4 16GB und 32GB SimlockFREI noch eingeschweißt mit Rechnung*

wieviel haste denn noch bekommen?


----------

